# Extoll your hate of Valentine's Day (was: Extoll the virtues of your love!!)



## Michael Morris (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes, Valentines Day is fast approaching, and once again the off topic forum swaps name in the inane tradition started by... Oh.. I think Nemry.  Where is Nemry anyway??


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 4, 2005)

ugh...


----------



## Turanil (Feb 4, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> ugh...



Yeah.


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 4, 2005)

I so need a devil smilie right now


----------



## Crothian (Feb 4, 2005)

thanks for reminding me, must have a Tolkien marathon to forget about this day.....


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 4, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> thanks for reminding me, must have a Tolkien marathon to forget about this day.....



 Or something like that. I think I'll go with Star Wars.


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 4, 2005)

*The Wild Blue Sea*

Love songs and poems rule.

_Ellin Ellane was a fair maid
Who sailed upon the seas
Her journeys took her to many ports
But never home to me
I fear I'll never see the day
That she'll return to me
For I her husband threw her to
The arms of the wild blue sea
I searched a time in Rivenport
For the Land Beneath the Sea
The Kingdoms once called Balcridan
Their songs did call to me
And Ellin Ellane said "Folly,
True folly there to seek,"
So I her husband threw to
The arms of the wild blue sea
I stand upon the sandy shoals
And ponder on what should be
And wonder if I shall ever find
The kingdom beneath the sea
For once I had companionship
In pursuing this distant dream
For aye, I threw my love into
The arms of the wild blue sea.
And think you not this sailor weeps
For the maid took by the sea?
Aye in my heart I always weep
For the vision held in my e'e
And think you that I was a fool
Myself I should agree,
For I her husband threw her to
The arms of the wild blue sea.
For ages it seemed I roamed the lakes
Which surround our kingdom's three
But never pardon my heart could make
To return Ellane to me
For it seems that any port of call
Through my searches that I reach --
There find she left at last nightfall
To a place beyond my reach.
As so I regret, Oh so I regret --
The decision for which I now bleed
In heart, for I threw her to
The arms of the wild blue sea.
I wonder, ponder, through these lands
As a soul who forever dreams
I wonder, ponder, how could these hands
Throw her to the wild blue sea.
It was fate I argue to myself
That I'd lose to the wild blue sea.
A contest I should have ne'er began
Against the wild blue sea.
For she is alive, she taunts me still
In the sanctum of my dreams
And there she dictates my only will
To return her from the sea.
But she is spurned, and though I yearn
She shall not return to me
For I her husband threw her to
The arms of the wild blue sea.
Now I am old, and soon will die,
Her face ne'er again to see.
But it is the fate I do deserve
For her banishment to the sea.
Though my countrymen call me hero
For my war on piracy
I shall never forget the look in her eyes
When I banished her to the sea
They paint me villian even now
Though hero most think me to be
And though a country mourns my plight
For acts which did endear me
I shall always be villian in the light
Of her eyes as she fell in the sea.
Yes, she is drowned, I killed her there
In the middle of the Talcasin Sea
When she my rage had rendered forth
By accusing me of fallacy
But fallacy would be my fate
Upon the wild blue sea
I threw her with all of my hate
To the storm and the wild blue sea
And forever afterward I've been prisoner
To the call of the wild blue sea
Nowhere I could go beyond her call
And that of the wild blue sea.
And ever onward to madness I fall
As a storm on the wild blue sea
'Tis fitting perhaps that I lose my life
To the arms of the wild blue sea
For forty years I searched in vain
Her return from the wild blue sea.
Here to find on stone her name
In sight of the wild blue sea
It says she died upon a day
While upon the wild blue sea
When I, her husband, threw her to
The arms of the wild blue sea.
_


----------



## Crothian (Feb 4, 2005)

its a long day, we can do both


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 4, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> its a long day, we can do both



 Good point. Maybe even throw in some X-Files or Simpsons for good measure just to pad out the hours.


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 4, 2005)

Quiet you two    This thread is about love - not hatred for Valentine's day.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 4, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Quiet you two    This thread is about love - not hatred for Valentine's day.




only you mentioned hatred, I just talked of distraction


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 4, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> only you mentioned hatred, I just talked of distraction



 And avoidance.


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 4, 2005)

Hey..  Well, so much for this thread.  I'm trying to keep my spirits up.  This is always been the most depressing part of the year for me.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 4, 2005)

That's what the movie marathon is for.  Movies keep my sprits up, trust me I understand.  In my ectended group of friends I'm like the lone single person.  So, it is a big slap in the face for me seeing all my friends with people they love and I'm left on the extras pile.  It is about the distractions and knowing how to keep your personal mood high.


----------



## fusangite (Feb 4, 2005)

Personally, I prefer to celebrate Hate Week or the Lupercalia.


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 4, 2005)

I give up.  Topic changed.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 4, 2005)

I used to hate, loathe, and despise Valentine's day.  Even after I had my sweetie and even after we were married, I refused to celebrate the day.  I bought her a gift on Groundhog's Day and ignored The Day.  Took me 6 years of marriage before the pain and suffering had subsided enough for me to get her a gift for the day.

So I don't blame single people for hating it one bit.  

Hmm...  something in the original spirit of the thread... my sweetie has a DAMN mean left hook.  Which makes sense since she's left-handed.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Feb 5, 2005)

Doesn't mean a thing for me. It's only for the candy that makes it worthwhile.


----------



## GentleGiant (Feb 5, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> That's what the movie marathon is for.  Movies keep my sprits up, trust me I understand.  In my ectended group of friends I'm like the lone single person.  So, it is a big slap in the face for me seeing all my friends with people they love and I'm left on the extras pile.  It is about the distractions and knowing how to keep your personal mood high.



Ahh, so that explains the post count  (sorry, no offense, I'm just kidding )

Seriously, though, dating sites has done wonders for me...
American dating sites, that is, not much luck on the Danish one I've been on for... oh, 5 years now I think.
But I've visited two women in the US so far (one even paid for the plane ticket!)... I mean, if they're so willing that even *I* can get a date on there, anyone should be able to


----------



## Teflon Billy (Feb 5, 2005)

I love Valentine's Day, but then I'm of the mind that my Woman and I don't get to spend enough time together (despite spending a _lot of time together).

Any old excuse _


----------



## Crothian (Feb 5, 2005)

GentleGiant said:
			
		

> Ahh, so that explains the post count  (sorry, no offense, I'm just kidding )




You're not wrong.....


----------



## Qlippoth (Feb 5, 2005)

After 4 years of looking forward to The Day, it's now a different situation. So I use this:


----------



## Greylock (Feb 5, 2005)

Works for me. Little E has gotten me through many Valentine's.


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Feb 5, 2005)

Well, I intend to take my wife to a fine, romantic dinner!   I have no hate of Valentine's Day.  After living in Ohio and having to deal with "Sweetest Day" I can tell you V-day haters that you don't know the meaning of the word "saccharine".  Valentine's is fine with me!

However, if you still hate Valentine's Day.  Don't worry.  There's still a guy who hates it more than you:  http://atomfilms.shockwave.com/af/content/more_sex_than


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Feb 5, 2005)

My hat of v02 know no bounds!


----------



## Ashwyn (Feb 5, 2005)

This will be the third Valentine's day in a row that I've been single, but I don't hate Valentine's day. I also don't hate non-single people on Valentines day. Or any other time, for that matter. Maybe it's because I'm at a point where I'm not looking for love. I used to hate it a lot though.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Feb 5, 2005)

Valentine's Day sucks.  But I'm just biased because I'm single and drunk.

And I just went out with a bunch of girls.  And I don't understand what the hell just happened.

Sorry women, but you suck.  Men suck too.  We all suck ass.  Boo humans, boo.

Other than that, I'm not sure what I'm doing V-Day.  Wait, yes I am.  Working.  Boo work, boo.  Bloody Mondays...


----------



## jeff37923 (Feb 5, 2005)

I don't think that the true spirit of Valentine's Day has been captured yet because nobody has made a V-Day card that bursts open with Lovecraftian hentai for the reader of the card. You could call the line, Necronomicards....

Although the episode of Invader Zim in which the kids handed out Valentine's Day meat slices comes pretty close.


----------



## Turanil (Feb 5, 2005)

BiggusGeekus said:
			
		

> However, if you still hate Valentine's Day.  Don't worry.  There's still a guy who hates it more than you:  http://atomfilms.shockwave.com/af/content/more_sex_than



Stupid (but true), yet LOL!


----------



## Ferret (Feb 5, 2005)

V.day is one day before my birthday. I don't dislike or like it particularrily, but I expect I'll celebrate it some how...


----------



## Ferret (Feb 5, 2005)

jeff37923 said:
			
		

> I don't think that the true spirit of Valentine's Day has been captured yet because nobody has made a V-Day card that bursts open with Lovecraftian hentai for the reader of the card. You could call the line, Necronomicards....
> 
> Although the episode of Invader Zim in which the kids handed out Valentine's Day meat slices comes pretty close.




LMAO! I would buy....


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Feb 5, 2005)

I admit it .  I hate Valentine's Day.  To me it is a made up day created to sell crap during an otherwise 'dead' area of the retail year.  It is blatant cosumerism at it's worst.  I don't think anyone should be feeling bad over being single on this day.  It is fake and a sad commentary on the state of the relationships between men and women.

BTW I am married and was seeing my now wife for 6 years before we got married.  In that time I have only been 'forced' to celebrate V-Day 3 times.  I don't think my wife hates it as much as I do but there is little love for it.  We celebrate our love and bond every day.  As should anyone fortunate enough to find someone special.  For you single guys and gals out there - don't despair!  There _will_ be another person in your life soon!  You have to believe that.


----------



## randomling (Feb 5, 2005)

I don't like V-Day much at all. I don't exactly need more reminders that I'm lonesome (and possibly unlovable) when all my friends are attached and happy, or more excuses to feel bad about it. I'll be hiding as much as possible on the 14th, I think.


----------



## fusangite (Feb 5, 2005)

A few additional observations about Valentines Day to brighten everybody's life:

First, in the original medieval documents about Saint Valentine, they didn't mention anything he did in life, just the gory details of his execution.

Second, our Valentine's day more likely originates from the Roman Lupercalia festival in which pubescent boys would dress up in goatskin thongs and run around their local village slapping middle-aged women with slabs of wet, greasy bacon. The women were then required to laugh in a kind of mirthless way whenever struck with the bacon.

So, as you can see, Valentine's Day has hardly changed at all since ancient times. We still have all the core elements: gore, suffering, inconvenience, adolescent sexual frustration and people forced to pretend to have a good time.

Of course, I've been single every Valentines Day for nine years...


----------



## Dakkareth (Feb 5, 2005)

/me hasn't the slightest idea, what Valentine's Day is. Really.


----------



## nerfherder (Feb 5, 2005)

This year it's a friend's 30th birthday, so we're throwing a surprise party for her.

Last year I cooked a romantic meal for 3 of my single friends and had an "anti-valentines" night.

Cheers,
Liam


----------



## The Shaman (Feb 5, 2005)

In my single days I always found that Valentine's Day was the perfect opportunity to hook up with some lonely girl who just didn't want to face the holiday alone.

I'm all about providing the sweet comfort in times of need.


----------



## Aaron L (Feb 5, 2005)

Great, thanks for reminding me about valentines day, i had almost driven it out of my head.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Feb 5, 2005)

I hate you, The Shaman. Die in a pit.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Feb 5, 2005)

When is it?


They tried to bring Valentine's Day to the Icelandic market and for a few years 
there was a lot of hubbub about it, but then it just... went away.

Didn't catch on, I guess. Not surprisingly if it's in February. Who affords to spend 
money in February, the month of the Christmas Credit Card Bills??


----------



## The Shaman (Feb 5, 2005)

John Q. Mayhem said:
			
		

> I hate you, The Shaman. Die in a pit.



Don't hate the playa - hate the game.


----------



## Turanil (Feb 5, 2005)

Psychic Warrior said:
			
		

> I admit it .  I hate Valentine's Day.  To me it is a made up day created to sell crap during an otherwise 'dead' area of the retail year.  It is blatant cosumerism at it's worst.



Mmmh... it seems that this day is thus much more emphasized in the US than it is in Europe. Well, as for _made up day created to sell crap_, the two days I absolutely hate are "Mother's Day", and then "Father's Day". It has all been invented by merchants so you must feel obliged to buy stuff, otherwise you are a "bad son (or daughter)", an ungrateful person.


----------



## fusangite (Feb 5, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Don't hate the playa - hate the game.



It's Hate Week. My hate is boundless. To quote a former roommate's morning mantra while he shaved, "I hate everything and everything hates me back."


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Feb 5, 2005)

fusangite said:
			
		

> It's Hate Week. My hate is boundless. To quote a former roommate's morning mantra while he shaved, "I hate everything and everything hates me back."




Man.

You better hope that Opposite Day doesn't fall in the middle of Hate Week like it did back in 1997, or you're totally screwed.


----------



## The Shaman (Feb 6, 2005)

fusangite said:
			
		

> It's Hate Week. My hate is boundless. To quote a former roommate's morning mantra while he shaved, "I hate everything and everything hates me back."



So how's that workin' out for ya?


----------



## Orius (Feb 6, 2005)

So it's stinking Valentine's Day again huh?  Another useless non-holiday, this one to make single people feel like crap for being single and to make people with some sort of parter feel like crap if they screw it up.  Yup, what a great day.


----------



## Orius (Feb 6, 2005)

Turanil said:
			
		

> Mmmh... it seems that this day is thus much more emphasized in the US than it is in Europe. Well, as for _made up day created to sell crap_, the two days I absolutely hate are "Mother's Day", and then "Father's Day". It has all been invented by merchants so you must feel obliged to buy stuff, otherwise you are a "bad son (or daughter)", an ungrateful person.




Yeah, it's probably more emphasised in the US.  And I definitely agree on Mother's and Father's Days.  They force you to interact with your family, which is pretty bad.


----------



## A Silent Wail (Feb 6, 2005)

*My hate of vlentines day know no limit.*

It fails in just about every aspect of a holiday,and it is more of a card seling day than real holiday. 

Frist off it is way to cliche.You just take a girl out to diner.THere is no way in avoiding it.I mena no mater what you are, you have have to do it. 

It is over comlicated,and simplist at the same time. IT is hard to get restrant reservatino.And movies and rooms are same way. Then you have the detail of what to wear,and what present to byu girlfriend,and what to say. 

Flowers, are jokes. really.From how much they cost to what color to get. In the end in boils down to this. 

chocolates do not work.They may work on paper, but a melted choclates does not get you laid, or evn second base. Also with the way hit points work, your either fighting as if nothing happened or are out cold.Nothing in the middle. 

the flaw of valentines day is also that the coolest man in the world, taking up his most awesome car, dosen't get any 5% of the time.ALso so all guys are just as good with all pickup line they use.We all know that training with bad girls will make you great with a good grl.Also if your good with talking, you must know how to kiss. 


In the end, valentines day has too many expections, and not enough expectionsat the same time.Has too many strick rules, while leaving many feild wide open with no reason. I am ranting here,and know this dosen't make much sense to many people.BUt in the end I would like to see one come with a good reason valentines is a good holiday.


----------



## maddman75 (Feb 6, 2005)

You are not the real Silent Wail.  Your correct spelling, grammer, and overall comprehensability of your post reveals your ruse.  I say good day, sir!

And I love valentine's day.  More specifically, I love the weeks leading up to it.  I mean I could give a crap less if I'm with some woman on a specific day.  But there's a *lot* of girlies out there that care, a lot.  So for us single guys, this is prime hunting season, this weekend and next.

-- heading to the club maddman


----------



## Wereserpent (Feb 6, 2005)

I just get the candy and eat it.


----------



## Turanil (Feb 6, 2005)

A Silent Wail said:
			
		

> <...> but a melted chocolate does not get you laid <...>



Money works better!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Feb 6, 2005)

Eh.  It is just another day.  There is the annoyance of having to buy cards, but that is just because I hate sending cards.

The chocolate is good though.  Forget giving it to others.  Just eat it yourself.  You'll feel better afterwards.


----------



## Pseudonym (Feb 6, 2005)

This year I told my fiance that she has to send *me* roses and chocolate and take me out to dinner.

We'll see how far that goes.


----------



## Dakkareth (Feb 6, 2005)

A Silent Wail said:
			
		

> It fails in just about every aspect of a holiday,and it is more of a card seling day than real holiday.
> <snip>




And here's one post to save to hd ...


----------



## Chun-tzu (Feb 6, 2005)

"Mom, romance is dead. It was acquired in a hostile takeover by Hallmark and Disney, homogenized, and sold off piece by piece." -Lisa Simpson

This is one of my favorite Simpsons quotes, ever.
No, I'm not bitter. Really. Not at all. Not even a little. Nope. Nosiree.


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 6, 2005)

I don't hate Valentine's Day. I save my hate for things that matter. To me, it is just another day.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Feb 7, 2005)

Psychic Warrior said:
			
		

> I admit it .  I hate Valentine's Day.  To me it is a made up day created to sell crap during an otherwise 'dead' area of the retail year.  It is blatant cosumerism at it's worst.  I don't think anyone should be feeling bad over being single on this day.  It is fake and a sad commentary on the state of the relationships between men and women.
> 
> BTW I am married and was seeing my now wife for 6 years before we got married.  In that time I have only been 'forced' to celebrate V-Day 3 times.  I don't think my wife hates it as much as I do but there is little love for it.  We celebrate our love and bond every day.  As should anyone fortunate enough to find someone special.  For you single guys and gals out there - don't despair!  There _will_ be another person in your life soon!  You have to believe that.





Historically? No, it was not made up to sell crap. Look up Saint Valentine, who's day it is.

I rather like St. Valentine's Day, my girl and I _exchange_ gifts on the day, generally chocolates and other food, and I make a card, while she gives ne a tape of music she has done. It is as good an excuse to get together as any, and serves as a reminder to celebrate what might otherwise be forgotten. 

Sorry, but for a Grump I am awfully sugar coated when it comes to seeing my girl. I feel a need to e-mail her right now, even though I know full well she won't see it till Monday at least...

The Auld Grump


----------



## The Shaman (Feb 7, 2005)

TheAuldGrump said:
			
		

> *snippage*



Ye auld softy, ye.


----------



## Zappo (Feb 7, 2005)

Turanil said:
			
		

> Mmmh... it seems that this day is thus much more emphasized in the US than it is in Europe. Well, as for _made up day created to sell crap_, the two days I absolutely hate are "Mother's Day", and then "Father's Day". It has all been invented by merchants so you must feel obliged to buy stuff, otherwise you are a "bad son (or daughter)", an ungrateful person.



I hear ya. I've just stopped celebrating them. Merchants milk me enough every day.


----------



## fusangite (Feb 7, 2005)

TheAuldGrump said:
			
		

> Historically? No, it was not made up to sell crap. Look up Saint Valentine, who's day it is.



So I did. Now, if anyone would take the position that the celebration has something to do with the saint, it would be the Roman Catholic Church. However, here is what they have to say:







			
				newadvent.org said:
			
		

> At least three different Saint Valentines, all of them martyrs, are mentioned in the early martyrologies under date of 14 February. One is described as a priest at Rome, another as bishop of Interamna (modern Terni), and these two seem both to have suffered in the second half of the third century and to have been buried on the Flaminian Way, but at different distances from the city. In William of Malmesbury's time what was known to the ancients as the Flaminian Gate of Rome and is now the Porta del Popolo, was called the Gate of St. Valentine. The name seems to have been taken from a small church dedicated to the saint which was in the immediate neighborhood. Of both these St. Valentines some sort of Acta are preserved but they are of relatively late date and of no historical value. Of the third Saint Valentine, who suffered in Africa with a number of companions, nothing further is known.
> 
> *Saint Valentine's Day*
> 
> ...



Although the Catholic Encyclopedia doesn't quite come out and say it, this certainly is indicative of the more mainstream theory that this festival is a pagan survival and not related to the saint. 

While I don't agree with those who argue that the festival is a modern creation of greeting card companies, the argument that it pertains to the saint beyond sharing his feast day is equally untenable.







> I rather like St. Valentine's Day, my girl and I _exchange_ gifts on the day, generally chocolates and other food, and I make a card, while she gives ne a tape of music she has done. It is as good an excuse to get together as any, and serves as a reminder to celebrate what might otherwise be forgotten.



I think there is a problem with festivals that create barriers to participation by creating interpersonal and familial relationship entry requirements. As Christmas and American Thanksgiving have gradually become holidays that fete the family rather than Jesus or the harvest, they have become increasingly associated with feelings of inadequacy and suicide attempts. I am equally concerned about Valentine's Day; again, one is barred from celebrating the festival properly if one does not meet cultural requirements for how one's social life is organized. 

In my view, holidays that claim to be universal should be constituted as inclusive things. But as Christmas changes from being church-centred to family-centred, more and more people are left out; as Thanksgiving goes from being harvest-centred to family-centred people are excluded. Valentine's Day is the worst of these festivals because it excludes a larger portion of the population and offers no alternative means of observance to those whom it excludes.


----------



## A2Z (Feb 7, 2005)

I really hate Valentine's Day too! I mean first of all I had to make reservation for this fancy Italian restaurant last month just to be sure I had a table! Then there's the flowers and chocolate, it's easily going to cost me 30$. Then dinner's another 80$-100$!

Then after all that there's the sex! I know she's going to want me to pleasure her in some way. Probably more than once. For chisakes, V-day's on Monday this week! Mondays are my do nothing day! I'm tired and I just want to watch crappy sitcoms and fall asleep on the couch.

And, to top everything off, she's probably going to buy me something. More than likely something practical like a DVD, CD or maybe even a Gamecube game. How crappy is that!?

Yeah, Valentine's Day really is a steaming pile of feces.


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Feb 7, 2005)

A2Z said:
			
		

> I really hate Valentine's Day too! I mean first of all I had to make reservation for this fancy Italian restaurant last month just to be sure I had a table! Then there's the flowers and chocolate, it's easily going to cost me 30$. Then dinner's another 80$-100$!
> 
> Then after all that there's the sex! I know she's going to want me to pleasure her in some way. Probably more than once. For chisakes, V-day's on Monday this week! Mondays are my do nothing day! I'm tired and I just want to watch crappy sitcoms and fall asleep on the couch.
> 
> ...




SO what was V-Day like for you _last_ year?


----------



## The Shaman (Feb 7, 2005)

A2Z said:
			
		

> Then after all that there's the sex! I know she's going to want me to pleasure her in some way. Probably more than once.



I take it you're not a parent...

"More than once." *_sigh_* Yeah, I sorta remember those days. Now it's, "What? Again?!? Go to sleep!"


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 7, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> I take it you're not a parent...
> 
> "More than once." *_sigh_* Yeah, I sorta remember those days. Now it's, "What? Again?!? Go to sleep!"



 Amen on that.  "What?  You want sex twice in one week?  Good grief, roll over and go to sleep already..."


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Feb 8, 2005)

fusangite said:
			
		

> So I did. Now, if anyone would take the position that the celebration has something to do with the saint, it would be the Roman Catholic Church. However, here is what they have to say:Although the Catholic Encyclopedia doesn't quite come out and say it, this certainly is indicative of the more mainstream theory that this festival is a pagan survival and not related to the saint.
> 
> While I don't agree with those who argue that the festival is a modern creation of greeting card companies, the argument that it pertains to the saint beyond sharing his feast day is equally untenable.I think there is a problem with festivals that create barriers to participation by creating interpersonal and familial relationship entry requirements. As Christmas and American Thanksgiving have gradually become holidays that fete the family rather than Jesus or the harvest, they have become increasingly associated with feelings of inadequacy and suicide attempts. I am equally concerned about Valentine's Day; again, one is barred from celebrating the festival properly if one does not meet cultural requirements for how one's social life is organized.
> 
> In my view, holidays that claim to be universal should be constituted as inclusive things. But as Christmas changes from being church-centred to family-centred, more and more people are left out; as Thanksgiving goes from being harvest-centred to family-centred people are excluded. Valentine's Day is the worst of these festivals because it excludes a larger portion of the population and offers no alternative means of observance to those whom it excludes.




Feh upon it! I much prefer St. Valentine's Day to Generic Winter Festival #4. Guess what, I want to be able to celebrate something that has meaning! If it excludes some people then let them create a holiday for themselves. (I recommend March 4th for GM's Day, though that _really is_ a celebration caused by pecuniary interests. ) There are also many feast days that get ignored by most calendars in modern times, with enough digging everybody can find something. (Even flagpole sitters: St. Simeon Stylites.)

As for the pagan survival, many early Christian holidays were created in that fashion, either whole cloth, or moving the day to coincide with an existing holiday. And that too is alright with me.  Sadly, many of the manufactured saints have been removed from the calendar.

This isn't intended as a religious discussion, though it is leaning that way, holidays and their histories are just interesting. Even Groundhog Day. (I still remember the year that the groundhog being televised had died in its burrow, drowning in a January thaw... What they pulled out of the burrow was a little the worse for wear.)

Stupid Groundhog Day joke: So we pulled the little rascal out of his burrow, and showed him his shadow. Well, first he looked kind of puzzled, then he started jumping up and down, then he spun around three times, and finally he just exploded!

Since then we have had an earthquake, followed by three tornadoes, and I don't mind telling you that now we're _really_ worried! 

The Auld Grump


----------



## fusangite (Feb 8, 2005)

TheAuldGrump said:
			
		

> Feh upon it! I much prefer St. Valentine's Day to Generic Winter Festival #4.



I hope you're not mistaking me for someone advocating generic winter festivals. I like specific, meaningful festivals. Frankly, I think Christmas and Thanksgiving are being robbed of meaning, not invested with it these days. 

The meaning of a festival is tied, to a large extent to its mode of observance. Processional observance has been by far the most inclusive in the past. But today, observance is not tied to many people operating in public space but instead to small nucleated groups operating in private space. I think that's bad news for society. Arguably, the only major processional festival our culture has today is Gay Pride Day -- and it, for all its qualities, cannot be defined as an inclusive festival.







> Guess what, I want to be able to celebrate something that has meaning!



As do I. Look: I'm not advocating that _what is celebrated_ change here; pagan societies were damned good at celebrating fertility in inclusive ways. What I'm saying is that the mode of observance of the festival is exclusionary. I object to this not because Valentines Day is special but because all of our society's major festivals, with the exception of national holidays, are drifting in that direction. We live in a society that is erecting new barriers to entry for participating in major festivals (Christmas, Thanksgiving) and increasingly promoting existing festivals that have entry barriers (Valentine's Day).







> If it excludes some people then let them create a holiday for themselves.



Well, attacking your holiday is one part of the process by which I'm trying to do that .







> There are also many feast days that get ignored by most calendars in modern times, with enough digging everybody can find something. (Even flagpole sitters: St. Simeon Stylites.)



No argument here. I think we should do more to honour Saint Christopher. 9' tall 250-year old dog-headed mean who can't speak deserve much more recognition.







> As for the pagan survival, many early Christian holidays were created in that fashion, either whole cloth, or moving the day to coincide with an existing holiday. And that too is alright with me.



Same here. I was just taking you at your word when you claimed that the day had something to do with the Saint.


----------



## Aesmael (Feb 8, 2005)

An opportunity for concerted action in a perceived positive direction?

But how would one go about 'fixing' these holidays?


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Feb 9, 2005)

fusangite said:
			
		

> I hope you're not mistaking me for someone advocating generic winter festivals. I like specific, meaningful festivals. Frankly, I think Christmas and Thanksgiving are being robbed of meaning, not invested with it these days.
> 
> The meaning of a festival is tied, to a large extent to its mode of observance. Processional observance has been by far the most inclusive in the past. But today, observance is not tied to many people operating in public space but instead to small nucleated groups operating in private space. I think that's bad news for society. Arguably, the only major processional festival our culture has today is Gay Pride Day -- and it, for all its qualities, cannot be defined as an inclusive festival.As do I. Look: I'm not advocating that _what is celebrated_ change here; pagan societies were damned good at celebrating fertility in inclusive ways. What I'm saying is that the mode of observance of the festival is exclusionary. I object to this not because Valentines Day is special but because all of our society's major festivals, with the exception of national holidays, are drifting in that direction. We live in a society that is erecting new barriers to entry for participating in major festivals (Christmas, Thanksgiving) and increasingly promoting existing festivals that have entry barriers (Valentine's Day).Well, attacking your holiday is one part of the process by which I'm trying to do that .No argument here. I think we should do more to honour Saint Christopher. 9' tall 250-year old dog-headed mean who can't speak deserve much more recognition.Same here. I was just taking you at your word when you claimed that the day had something to do with the Saint.





Ah, I see. Actually I was using the phrase St. Valentine's Day because I am old fashioned, not because of reason's of faith, and I was reacting more to the phrase 'created for commercial reasons', which, whether or not you wish to tie it to the Christian Saint Valentine it does not.  So we are in part arguing while agreeing with each other. I was objecting to the idea of not giving it any purpose at all while you were objecting that it should not be tied to faith. Fair enough.

I do not in any way feel that it should be divided up by faith, but rather should be a celebration of romance, whatever the form. For that matter Easter is also a celebration of some of those same pagan festivals. Oester, Easter, Astarte, Asherah, or Ishtar was one of the most widespread godesses ever. (As the similarity of names indicates.) Groundhog day may also be in there somewhere, which is why I mentioned it, though it is not groundhogs in the original form.

The Auld Grump


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Feb 9, 2005)

I was going to post in defense of a holiday dedicated to romance, which I am quite aware is alive and well after twenty years of marriage to a woman who still dances softly with me to no music in random areas of our home. 

However, I got reminded of eighteen years of running out to hunt for just the right package of little carboard things I could make at home for a nickle, but the kids just have to keep up...

So its a draw.


----------



## The Shaman (Feb 9, 2005)

Dr. Anomalous said:
			
		

> I was going to post in defense of a holiday dedicated to romance, which I am quite aware is alive and well after twenty years of marriage to a woman who still dances softly with me to no music in random areas of our home.
> 
> However, I got reminded of eighteen years of running out to hunt for just the right package of little carboard things I could make at home for a nickle, but the kids just have to keep up...
> 
> So its a draw.



Sorry, but I'd call that "no contest."


----------



## Blue Sky (Feb 9, 2005)

fusangite said:
			
		

> Arguably, the only major processional festival our culture has today is Gay Pride Day -- and it, for all its qualities, cannot be defined as an inclusive festival.




How can you forget about the other Saint's Day?  What's more processional than wearing green, shouting at balloons filled with hot gas, and then drinking cheap beer with 40-50 strangers?



			
				some guy who knows what he's talking about said:
			
		

> In my single days I always found that Valentine's Day was the perfect opportunity to hook up with some lonely girl who just didn't want to face the holiday alone.




Amen!


----------



## Carnifex (Feb 9, 2005)

Well, I'm not single, but my girl is going to be on the other side of the UK on Valentines day, and we've both got work to go to on that day anyway. So it's going to be pretty much a normal day for me, except I believe I've got a Star Wars game scheduled for the evening which is likely to be a decidedly *un*romantic experienc 

Unless my fellow gamers have hidden the true nature of their sexual preferences so far


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 9, 2005)

I got out of the day itself this year without even trying.  I bought a really cool ring for Mrs. Zombie on the first.  So, even though the day no longer gives me angst, I got out of jail free.

Okay, well, for the price of a cool ring...


----------



## fusangite (Feb 9, 2005)

Blue Sky said:
			
		

> How can you forget about the other Saint's Day?  What's more processional than wearing green, shouting at balloons filled with hot gas, and then drinking cheap beer with 40-50 strangers?



In the town where I grew up, there was no parade and what celebration there was was combined with Chinese New Year.







> Originally Posted by some guy who knows what he's talking about said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Any advice on how someone with the social competence of the average gamer could do such a thing?


----------



## Angcuru (Feb 9, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> In my single days I always found that Valentine's Day was the perfect opportunity to hook up with some lonely girl who just didn't want to face the holiday alone.
> 
> I'm all about providing the sweet comfort in times of need.



I hope bad things happen to you in this pursuit.


> Don't hate the playa - hate the game.



I'm of the opinion that anyone who fits in the category of 'playa' is a dirty scumbag piece of garbage and should be used as slave labor.


----------



## fusangite (Feb 9, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> I hope bad things happen to you in this pursuit.
> 
> I'm of the opinion that anyone who fits in the category of 'playa' is a dirty scumbag piece of garbage and should be used as slave labor.



Right... because if two people have a better time together than they would separately, clearly something terribly evil has taken place and must be punished.


----------



## Angcuru (Feb 9, 2005)

fusangite said:
			
		

> Right... because if two people have a better time together than they would separately, clearly something terribly evil has taken place and must be punished.



There's nothing wrong with two people having a good time.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 9, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> I hope bad things happen to you in this pursuit.
> 
> I'm of the opinion that anyone who fits in the category of 'playa' is a dirty scumbag piece of garbage and should be used as slave labor.



 There you go, playa-hatin'.  Step off, before I have to bitch-slap you!


----------



## Angcuru (Feb 9, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> There you go, playa-hatin'.  Step off, before I have to bitch-slap you!


----------



## shilsen (Feb 10, 2005)

Man, this is the kind of thread that justifies visiting the off-topic forum every couple of days. Youse folks are funny !

As for me, I have no interest in Valentine's Day, but it doesn't bother me in the least. If other people want to celebrate it, cool. If they don't want to, also cool. If they're forced to do it by their significant others, amusing and cool. Where's the problem?


----------



## Angcuru (Feb 10, 2005)

My problem with Valentine's Day is that it's integrity has been shattered by commercialism.  ARGH!  Aside from this, it's just like any other day.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Feb 10, 2005)

Blue Sky said:
			
		

> How can you forget about the other Saint's Day?  What's more processional than wearing green, shouting at balloons filled with hot gas, and then drinking cheap beer with 40-50 strangers?
> 
> 
> 
> Amen!




Oh, you mean Occupation Day? (Celebrated on a particular day in March in Massachusetts...) When I was a kid they still had free beer on the common. And I tell you, when you are six years old them Clydesdales are HUGE!


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Feb 10, 2005)

fusangite said:
			
		

> In the town where I grew up, there was no parade and what celebration there was was combined with Chinese New Year.Any advice on how someone with the social competence of the average gamer could do such a thing?




Doing things other than gaming is a good start. For me it was folk music. Because she doesn't game my fellow gamers believed for years that Jackie didn't exist. I am ashamed to say that she and I encouraged that belief...   I have to agree that gamers can be an amazingly ill graced lot. Sadly there was one other person who both games and sings folk music, so the charade fell apart in a rash of Jackie sightings.

The Auld Grump


----------



## Stone Angel (Feb 10, 2005)

Halmark Holiday!


The Seraph of Earth and Stone


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Feb 13, 2005)

Turanil said:
			
		

> Money works better!




Candy is dandy, but liquor is quicker!


----------



## Acquana (Feb 14, 2005)

Ah, cinicism.  It's so EDGY.  

So long as you leave your generic rage on the boards, all is well.  Otherwise, you're like  TRex.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne (Feb 14, 2005)

I can't stand Valentine's Day.

But unlike a lot of people, I don't say it's because of corporate greed, Hallmark, or because I'm lonely...

When I was younger (Read 13-15) I loved Valentine's Day. The romance, the ability to actually show that I cared for another person, the gentleness. Then *she* happened...

My first wife and I had martial relations for the first time together, and the first time for her, on Valentine's Day. She got pregnant. She later told me that she had lied about being on the pill because she wanted something to prove her love to me. She could have bought me a card. Not that I don't love the kid, but getting pregnant to prove your love is like lighting yourself on fire to prove you've had a good day.

I married her the following Valentine's Day. Deployed that evening, didn't see her for 6 months.

I divorced her third Valentine's Day. I wasn't even invited to the hearing. Thank you Federal Law that lets a spouse divorce a service member stationed overseas without representation.

If I was dating someone, I warned them weeks ahead of time that when Valentine's Day rolled around, don't expect me to act like Cupid just shoved a quiver full of arrows up my butt. Be thankful if they even got a smile.

Oh, yeah, and during Desert Storm I got a letter from my ex-wife containing pictures of our son and a note reading: "I hope you get captured and they torture you for a month before you die. PS-Your son hates you and hopes you die just as much as I do." on Valentine's Day.

I hated the holiday for years, until one year my wife burst into tears when, once again, I had not bought her anything or even told her Happy Valentine's Day. After that, I kept silent of my hatred of Valentine's Day, gritted my teeth, and bought presents.

Now, Valentine's Day has rolled around again, and my current wife has pnuemonia. Great Valentine's Day, huh? Sitting here listening to someone I care about struggle to breathe.

Oh joy. Shall I run out and get her some pollen filled dying botanicals to choke her up? How about some chocolate she can't eat because she keeps puking everything up? I know, a card! I'll leave her side, get her a card, then come back to find her dead because she couldn't find her inhaler.

Yeah, I love Valentine's Day. It's right up there with "Hit Me In The Face With An Axe" Day.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Feb 14, 2005)

Acquana said:
			
		

> Ah, cinicism.  It's so EDGY.
> 
> So long as you leave your generic rage on the boards, all is well.  Otherwise, you're like  TRex.




Heh...that was hilarious:


----------



## Teflon Billy (Feb 14, 2005)

I have not seen this level of angst since the announcement of 3.5E 

Seriously, what is all this kvetching about? As near as I can figure, ,ost of the whiners in this thread simply bristle at someone _suggesting they do something_.

Is the notion of treating your Signifigant Other to a special night out (or in) _that_ onerous? Is the purchase of flowers or a card or choclates really such slap in the face to your special sense of self?

And don't give me that "every Day is special with us" nonsense. 

No it isn't. If _every _day is special, then _no _day is special...it is your baseline reading.

What you are doing is taking a personality flaw (being cheap, lazy or uncaring) and trying to give the impression that it is some manner of character strength (being a "Free Thinker", "Sticking it to the man" or any of a dozen other tough-guy stances that no one will beleive)

You gain nothing by refusing to let special peple in your life know they are important to you. Nothing at all.

So get off the couch and take this opportunity to Show your loved one you care. 

Not in the same way you do every day. 

Do it in a special way. That's what Valentines day is for.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Feb 14, 2005)

fusangite said:
			
		

> It's Hate Week. My hate is boundless. To quote a former roommate's morning mantra while he shaved, "I hate everything and everything hates me back."




Was that me?


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 14, 2005)

TheAuldGrump said:
			
		

> Feh upon it! I much prefer St. Valentine's Day to Generic Winter Festival #4.



Like Festivus (for the Rest of Us!)

A Silent Wail, you still r0xx0rz.


----------



## The Shaman (Feb 14, 2005)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> What you are doing is taking a personality flaw (being cheap, lazy or uncaring) and trying to give the impression that it is some manner of character strength (being a "Free Thinker", "Sticking it to the man" or any of a dozen other tough-guy stances that no one will beleive).



SCORE! A DIRECT HIT!

This is true of more than Valentine's Day - so often when I hear someone talk about how they are "above all that," that they don't "conform to society's expectations," that they're "just being brutally honest," what they are telling me is that they are inconsiderate louts who've elevated rudeness to some sort of Zen-like state of being. Feh on them, I say.

Now I'm going to look at the lovely framed picture of my wife and daughter I received with my cards this morning, as my wife listens to her _50 First Dates_ CD and smells the roses my little girl and I gave her.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 14, 2005)

Teflon Billy, have you been huffing paint again?  Most of the people who hate Valentine's Day hate it because THEY ARE SINGLE, not because they don't want to do something for their loved one.  They don't HAVE a loved one, and their friends who do tend to shove this "holiday" in their face to make them feel even worse about it.

Good grief, man.  Your reading comprehension is so bad you should be posting in the Rules forum instead of here.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Feb 14, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Good grief, man.  Your reading comprehension is so bad you should be posting in the Rules forum instead of here.




Heh

I was mostly talking about the attached, but if you take the quote that The Shaman pulled out of my post above, that applies across the board

My paint huffing has nothing to do with any of this


----------



## Teflon Billy (Feb 14, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Now I'm going to look at the lovely framed picture of my wife and daughter I received with my cards this morning, as my wife listens to her _50 First Dates_ CD and smells the roses my little girl and I gave her.




I got my Wife a new dress for tonight (Black w/black beading) she wore it to work so we could leave for the restaurant straight from there.

I'm not sure how her Male co-workers are going to concentrate


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 14, 2005)

I've met few attached people who did more than minorly grumble out V-Day, and that is usually only if their SO doesn't get them a gift in return.  All the hatahs I know are single or newly attached...

As for your quote, Billy, I got a strong deja vu reading that.  I was reading a book on common writing errors last night, and one of them sounded very much like it in spirit.  It was talking about writers who think they are smarter than their readers, which is another variant of the very same character flaw you're talking about.  Who knew a Valentine's Day thread would carry the same message as a book on good writing...  :insert bugeyes smiley here:


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 14, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> All the hatahs I know are single or newly attached...



I used to be a hatah.  I felt an enormous amount of pressure to pull off some big production for my wife, and she didn't seem to really ever like what I was doing.

Turns out, I was doing exactly what Teflon Billy was talking about.  I was a hatah because I was projecting my own annoyance at feeling like I "had" to do something nice for my wife.  Lately, I've calmed down and realized that my wife actually does not want a big production at all; she just wants to know that I was thinking about her.  And by thinking about her, she doesn't mean "pick up some flowers on the way home from work," because that isn't thinking of her until the last minute.

So I've stumbled on the secret of successful Valentine's Days in the Dyal household, and while I was at it, gained a new appreciation for the holiday.  Today, for instance, I got up a few minutes early and made breakfast, which I brought up to my wife in bed.  Tonight, we're going out to eat, putting the kids to bed, and then I'm gonna break out the new chick flix DVDs I bought for her and let her choose one to watch, and we'll lay in bed and watch it.

Simple.  Easy.  Thoughtful.  Works like a charm.

For me, I'm much easier to please.  With four kids in the house, all it takes to make my day is to get lucky two or three times a week, and Valentine's Day is a good excuse for that.   

Of course, I'll also take cash or gift cards.  And my wife made brownies topped with chocoloate chip cookie dough and brought them up to me at work.  I sometimes think she's just trying to make sure that I'm fatter than she is, though.  

Err... not that she's at all fat.  Not that I'm all that fat either, although I could stand to lose about 20 lbs. or so.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 14, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I sometimes think she's just trying to make sure that I'm fatter than she is, though.
> 
> Err... not that she's at all fat.  Not that I'm all that fat either, although I could stand to lose about 20 lbs. or so.




This portion of your message has automatically been emailed to your wife by the ENWorld server.  Thank you and have a nice day.  And a nice time digging yourself out of this hole!


----------



## Gnarlo (Feb 14, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> This portion of your message has automatically been emailed to your wife by the ENWorld server.  Thank you and have a nice day.  And a nice time digging yourself out of this hole!




Must still be broken from the server move; it used to email you a link to a paypal account to make a "new server" donation with the threat to forward it on to your s.o.  

Wish things would get working properly around here!


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 14, 2005)

It sucks that I will be in class until 830 tonight then drive 35 min home - 
I haven't thought of anything speical to do today, but last night was fun, my wife found her diary from when we first started dating- 1993 Xmas and the last entry was the night I first told her I loved her, (that summer) and her reasoning for her choice the night after.  *suspicious thought*   Nope no tear marks,  that was just where she stopped writting.   

I like valentines day normally, its a lot of work, but worth it for her smiles.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 14, 2005)

Gnarlo said:
			
		

> Must still be broken from the server move; it used to email you a link to a paypal account to make a "new server" donation with the threat to forward it on to your s.o.
> 
> Wish things would get working properly around here!



 Morrus got tired of dealing with all the currency conversion, so he just made it more direct.


----------



## Impeesa (Feb 14, 2005)

Single people whining are funny.  See, 'always on' is tough to keep up, and being 'spontaneous' is also tough to do in proper doses. That's why it's nice to have a special occasion set aside where you can show your affection for each other. 

Also, I agree that it doesn't work out if you're putting on a production just because you feel obligated to. Do things you both enjoy, and make sure things balance out.  For example, my girlfriend is conveniently home for reading break, so I was able to just walk up the street and bring her breakfast in bed, which also means I score before noon. Pleasant way to start the day. Later this evening, we watch a concert DVD that she's wanted to see, then I get lucky again. And hey, if you put on a big show of affection, at the very least you can expect a happy March 14th.

Aside: You know how they say writing your thoughts out can help you get a better view of the 'big picture'? Something doesn't quite seem right about the picture I've painted of my relationship there... 

Also:



			
				Warlord Ralts said:
			
		

> I my first wife and I had martial relations for the first time together...




That sounds painful.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne (Feb 15, 2005)

While I may hate Valentine's Day, I still ensured my wife knew I cared for her.


I stayed up all night and most of the day until a friend came by to watch her.

I bought her a rose.

And now, I'm watching her sleep again and keeping our children quiet.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne (Feb 15, 2005)

Impeesa said:
			
		

> That sounds painful.



Blame it on my lack of sleep. I'll edit it, and thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Feb 15, 2005)

Warlord Ralts said:
			
		

> While I may hate Valentine's Day, I still ensured my wife knew I cared for her.
> 
> 
> I stayed up all night and most of the day until a friend came by to watch her.
> ...




I hope you don't think any of my commentary ws directed at you, tim


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne (Feb 15, 2005)

Naw, Billy, I didn't.

I just had the sudden irrational urge to try to explain that it isnt about giving gifts...

It's about showing you care about the person.

But then, most people don't get that, and never will. (Not ya'll though, ya'll are cool)


----------



## fusangite (Feb 15, 2005)

Impeesa said:
			
		

> Single people whining are funny.



Glad my 10th crappy Valentines Day in a row resulted in somebody having a better day. 

I think you guys are making some pretty dramatic assumptions about whether disliking the way a festival is constituted would lead people not to celebrate it. Given the chance, of course I would celebrate Valentines Day; it just sucks that Valentines Day is set up in such a way that there are eligibility requirements for observing it that I haven't been able to meet in nearly a decade. 

Just like all the people who don't celebrate Christmas or American Thanksgiving because they can't, for one reason or another, get together with anyone in their family, I would jump at the chance to celebrate Valentines Day, despite the fact that I don't agree with the way it is currently set up.

By the same token, the fact that I don't agree with capitalism doesn't mean I'm tearing up my next paycheque.







> See, 'always on' is tough to keep up, and being 'spontaneous' is also tough to do in proper doses. That's why it's nice to have a special occasion set aside where you can show your affection for each other.



Agreed. But I always found anniversaries were the best time to celebrate romantic things; for one thing, the liquor stores and restaurants aren't jammed on most people's anniversaries. When I was in a relationship, the anniversary was vastly more important (at least to me) than Valentine's Day. (I suspect my ex was pretty indifferent to both.)


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 15, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> This portion of your message has automatically been emailed to your wife by the ENWorld server.  Thank you and have a nice day.  And a nice time digging yourself out of this hole!



I actually said that to my wife; she was relatively unfazed.  If anyone at all pays attention to my posting habits overall, I'm sure they're shocked and appalled to discover that I tend to say all kinds of things that I shouldn't.

My wife's gotten fairly used to it over the years.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 15, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I actually said that to my wife; she was relatively unfazed.  If anyone at all pays attention to my posting habits overall, I'm sure they're shocked and appalled to discover that I tend to say all kinds of things that I shouldn't.
> 
> My wife's gotten fairly used to it over the years.



 I wish you hadn't said that.  You took all the fun out of it!  ~runs out of the thread weeping~


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 15, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> I wish you hadn't said that.  You took all the fun out of it!  ~runs out of the thread weeping~



There's just no pleasing you goth chicks.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 15, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> There's just no pleasing you goth chicks.



 What?  You expect a goth chick to NOT be moody?


----------



## Impeesa (Feb 15, 2005)

fusangite said:
			
		

> But I always found anniversaries were the best time to celebrate romantic things; for one thing, the liquor stores and restaurants aren't jammed on most people's anniversaries. When I was in a relationship, the anniversary was vastly more important (at least to me) than Valentine's Day. (I suspect my ex was pretty indifferent to both.)




I'll give you that, yeah. Two occasions are better than one, I suppose... although that doesn't help much when your anniversary is ten days past Valentine's Day.

--Impeesa--


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 15, 2005)

fusangite said:
			
		

> But I always found anniversaries were the best time to celebrate romantic things; for one thing, the liquor stores and restaurants aren't jammed on most people's anniversaries. When I was in a relationship, the anniversary was vastly more important (at least to me) than Valentine's Day. (I suspect my ex was pretty indifferent to both.)



Anniversaries, Valentine's Day, and my wife's Birthday.  Is three times a year too much to set aside as "special" days to show her appreciation?


----------



## Gnarlo (Feb 16, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Anniversaries, Valentine's Day, and my wife's Birthday.  Is three times a year too much to set aside as "special" days to show her appreciation?




Hell yeah! Don't wanna _spoil_ 'em.


----------



## fusangite (Feb 16, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Anniversaries, Valentine's Day, and my wife's Birthday.  Is three times a year too much to set aside as "special" days to show her appreciation?



I don't know how you read that into my comments, given the first paragraph of my post.


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 16, 2005)

fusangite said:
			
		

> I don't know how you read that into my comments, given the first paragraph of my post.



I ignored it as irrelevent to my question.  Hypothetically speaking, if you were married, you seemed to be saying that Anniversaries were sufficient.  I'm saying that I think three occasions (anniversary, Valentine's Day, and my wife's birthday) are not too many.  In fact, I think it's just about right.


----------



## fusangite (Feb 16, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I ignored it as irrelevent to my question.  Hypothetically speaking, if you were married, you seemed to be saying that Anniversaries were sufficient.  I'm saying that I think three occasions (anniversary, Valentine's Day, and my wife's birthday) are not too many.  In fact, I think it's just about right.



Well, in future, when I say "of course I would celebrate Valentines Day," I mean, "of course I would celebrate Valentines Day."


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 16, 2005)

fusangite said:
			
		

> Well, in future, when I say "of course I would celebrate Valentines Day," I mean, "of course I would celebrate Valentines Day."



I'll keep that in mind and ignore, in the future, when you say that you think Anniversaries are better than Valentine's Day as a celebration of your relationship then.


----------



## Jarrod (Feb 16, 2005)

I should have done more for my wife. I love her dearly, and didn't even get her a card. What a jerk I am.

She got me a card, Windsor-Newton brushes, and one of those spiral brush cleaner jar things.

And you guys can't have her!


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 16, 2005)

Jarrod said:
			
		

> I should have done more for my wife. I love her dearly, and didn't even get her a card. What a jerk I am.
> 
> She got me a card, Windsor-Newton brushes, and one of those spiral brush cleaner jar things.
> 
> And you guys can't have her!



 Oh.

Well, I guess I'll put her back, then...


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 16, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Anniversaries, Valentine's Day, and my wife's Birthday.  Is three times a year too much to set aside as "special" days to show her appreciation?




Not at all, especially for me when two of them are on Feb 5th (wife's b-day/ann) and then V-Day on Feb 14th  

Naw I have to do nice things for my wife like every day, but I enjoy seeing her smile SOO much that it is pretty easy for me


----------

